# Food Safety News - 04/22/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 22, 2021)

*How the food safety transition went, according to the public calendars*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 22, 2021 12:05 am Mindy Brashears, the fifth in history confirmed USDA Under Secretary for Food Safety, said goodbye to her consumer, government and industry stakeholders January 14. Her political appointment as the federal government’s top food safety official expired a week later on Inauguration Day, ending her two-year tenure, including 303 days as the Senate-confirmed under secretary for... Continue Reading



*New study highlights Listeria risk in ready-to-eat fish products*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 22, 2021 12:03 am The risk of Listeria monocytogenes in ready-to-eat (RTE) fish products requires further attention, according to a long-awaited EFSA and ECDC study. The European Centre for Disease Control and Prevention (ECDC), European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) and European Union Reference Laboratory (EURL) for Listeria monocytogenes, at the French Agency for Food, Environmental and Occupational Health and Safety (ANSES),... Continue Reading


*Spanish officials seize tons of food meant for vulnerable people*
By News Desk on Apr 22, 2021 12:02 am Spanish authorities have seized more than 170 tons of food at a non-profit organization for violations of quality and food safety rules. The Guardia Civil confiscated 176 tons of product including canned vegetables, fruit and fish from the group Amigos de Galicia with a base in the Spanish city of A Coruña. The value of... Continue Reading


*Dynamic education program set for virtual Food Safety Summit*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 22, 2021 12:01 am contributed The 2021 virtual Food Safety Summit will offer three full days of education sessions, access to vendors who will be showcasing the newest and most innovative food safety solutions and several online networking opportunities. This online event will take place Tuesday, May 11 through Thursday, May 13, and will feature an opening keynote by... Continue Reading


*Nationwide recall of Guan’s Enoki Mushrooms because of potential Listeria*
By News Desk on Apr 21, 2021 11:56 am Guan’s Mushroom Co. of Commerce, CA, is recalling all cases of its 200g/7.05-ounce packages of Enoki Mushroom because of potential contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes The recalled products were distributed to retail stores nationwide from California, New York and Pennsylvania through produce distributors or wholesalers. The recall was initiated after routine testing by the Michigan Department... Continue Reading


----------

